# kontrast / helligkeits verlauf ?



## drummond (21. Juli 2007)

hallo,
habe mehrere bilder die zu einer Seite hin die farbe uebergangslos aendern.. dunkler werden zb..
zb durch eingescannte Seiten, wo das buch an einer Seite aufgrund des Einbandes nicht ganz auf dem Scanner aufliegt..
naja.. jetzt ist die Frage.. gibt es Kontrast oder Helligkeitsverlaeufe, mit denen man dieses Problem beheben koennte?
ich hoffe ihr wisst was Ich meine.. Danke,  Kai


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Juli 2007)

Zeig doch bitte eine Problemstelle.


Alex


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (21. Juli 2007)

Salut,

ich würde es mal mit dem Abwedler-Werkzeug versuchen (Tastaturkürzel O) versuchen. 
Vorsichtig am Übergang zwischen Hell und Dunkel. Gegebenfalls mit dem NAchbelichter-Werkzeug gegensteuern.

Solltest du auf eine andere Möglichkeit stossen, bitte posten.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## drummond (21. Juli 2007)

http://www.badongo.com/pic/846863

siehe links.. hoffe das Problem wird klar..
Danke, Kai


----------



## drummond (28. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute, da muss es doch irgendwas geben.. oder echt Abwedler / Nachbelichter?


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juli 2007)

*räusper* .... Threadpushing .... 

In diesem Fall dürfte der Abwedler wirklich recht gut funktionieren. Falls du deinen Scan aber doch mehr an Frank Miller's Original anpassen möchtest (also ausschließlich S/W), bietet sich eventuelle eine komplette Tonwertkorrektur (via Einstellungsebene) an, um die Grautöne aus dem Bild zu lösen. Prinzipiell verschwindet dann automatisch auch der leichte Verlauf auf der linken Seite.

Grüße

Philip


----------

